# A "NEW FOOD" for 'Allergy Dogs'



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I used the other ones when I brought Zoe home before switching to Fromm. I thought it was a good food and Zoe enjoyed too. I only found one flavor though.


----------

